# طلب ملفات اتوكاد لتصميم هناجر ستيل



## الطامع في رضا الله (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ياريت يا خواني ملفات اتوكاد لتصميم هناجر ستيل فريمات

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baraka2003 (21 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز ايهاب 
لك مني خالص تحياتي علي مجهودك الاكثر من رائع ودي حاجه بسيطه قدام اللي انت قدمته لنا وهي من تنزيل احد الاخوه بهذا الموقع المحترم
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## baraka2003 (21 فبراير 2010)

وايضا دا ملف اخر


----------



## أبو ميسر (21 فبراير 2010)

baraka2003 قال:


> اخي العزيز ايهاب
> لك مني خالص تحياتي علي مجهودك الاكثر من رائع ودي حاجه بسيطه قدام اللي انت قدمته لنا
> تقبل خالص تحياتي


أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الملف
​


----------



## baraka2003 (21 فبراير 2010)

أبو ميسر قال:


> أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الملف
> 
> ​


 تسلم ايدك يا جميل ومشكور كتير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (22 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سالم الخالدي (22 فبراير 2010)

لقد افدتونا وكذا التفاعل ولا بلاش


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد 977 (22 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (5 أبريل 2010)

احيي روح التعاون بين الأخوة الأعضاء جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## عباس العقاد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## abdullah1341 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل الزملاء


----------



## عبدالرحمن2800 (20 مايو 2011)

مشكوور.
لكن ياأخي كيف أشغل ملفات ال(dwg)و(xls)


----------



## عبدالرحمن2800 (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور.
لكن كيف أشغل ملفات ال(dwg)و(xls)


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (21 مايو 2011)

احيي روح التعاون بين الأخوة الأعضاء جزاكم الله خير ودام احب والخير


----------



## iraqivisionary (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المساهمات القيمة


----------



## محمد بديوى (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## aljafry (14 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا على المساهمات القيمة*​


----------



## ayham2010 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وغفر لنا ولكم ورحمنا واياكم


----------



## oc1045 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي تجد في المرفقات ملف لـ Steel Frame تم استخدامة في مشروع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز في عسفان من تصميم وتصنيع شركة المتولي


----------



## بن دحمان (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## aymanallam (8 أكتوبر 2011)

baraka2003 قال:


> اخي العزيز ايهاب
> لك مني خالص تحياتي علي مجهودك الاكثر من رائع ودي حاجه بسيطه قدام اللي انت قدمته لنا وهي من تنزيل احد الاخوه بهذا الموقع المحترم
> تقبل خالص تحياتي


جزاك الله خير


----------



## asdnet36 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً وعلماً وبركةً,,,,


----------



## abdulsalam alsabry (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاكم اللة الف خير


----------



## engmhelal (13 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## civil mo7amed (30 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى..مسلم (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 فبراير 2012)

ممكن مساقط معمارية لمشاريع استيل من فضلكم


----------



## smur (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووور مشكوووووور على التصاميم


----------



## مستغفره الاسحار (11 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا:34:


----------



## القافله (12 يناير 2013)

روح التعاون جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## محمد بديوى (1 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمد بديوى (1 مارس 2013)

الف شكر ونتمني المزيد


----------



## arch.esraa (8 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ...وجزاكم الله كل الخير...بالفعل ملفات قيمة..


----------



## hillintl (8 مايو 2013)

مشكورين الكل


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (9 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو جبريل (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكم على هذه الملفات المفيده ونتمنى منكم المزيد من العطاء


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## engawyyy (1 يونيو 2013)

مجهود رائع حقيقة


----------



## YOUSEF81 (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
رمضان كريم عليكم 
و مشكورين على الملفات الرائعة بس اود منكم تزويدى برسومات تفصيلية للبلات اى قاعدة الهنكر الرابطة بالخرسانة وتفصيلات اخرى وخرائط تنفيدية للهناكر 
وشكرااااا


----------



## ع.ع.الزبيدي (28 أغسطس 2013)

الف الف شكر جزيتم خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## toteelna (6 يوليو 2015)

الف الف الف شكر ليك


----------



## انس عبدالله (7 يوليو 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

